# Amblypygi photography thread



## tyrel (Jul 2, 2006)

I thought I would create a thread for photos of Amblypygi, just because the are so obscure to the arachnid keeping hobby. I have been looking at the diversity of these amazing animals, and have found that they come in many interesting shapes and colors. Here are a couple sites with photos to start off:

http://whatsthatbug.com/scorps.html

http://bugguide.net/node/view/36986/bgimage

Edit: http://www.americanarachnology.org/gallery_amblypygids.html

Edit2: http://www.averyexotics.com/Damon_variegatus.htm


----------



## tyrel (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is a very nicly patterned one:

http://www.ryanphotographic.com/images/JPEGS/Amblypygid.jpg

Here are some little baby ones! 

http://www.bird-eating-spiders.de/Heterophrynus.jpg

This photo isn't the best quaility, but still shows nice patterns. (Damon diadema)

http://www.bugs.org/GalleryPages/amblypygid.jpg

Can anyone find some other nice ones?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Tirel, arent the second pics baby Heterophrynus Batesi's? Bate's amblypygids? 

 phil.


----------



## John Bokma (Jul 6, 2006)

Mexican species with babies.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 6, 2006)

They are such neat looking animals!! I can't believe people ate them on fear factor.  I am glad that show is off of the air!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 6, 2006)

tell me about it, that was unbelieveable (in the worst definition). 

so alien-like....so awesome. they're among my favorite non-T inverts.


----------



## tyrel (Jul 6, 2006)

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> Hey Tirel, arent the second pics baby Heterophrynus Batesi's? Bate's amblypygids?
> 
> phil.


I don't know. They arn't my photos, and the website was in another language.

I love that photo of the mexican species with babies john! What do you call the babies? Amblypygid-lings?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 7, 2006)

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> Hey Tirel, arent the second pics baby Heterophrynus Batesi's? Bate's amblypygids?
> 
> phil.


Hi,

no, they´re not.

It´s Heterophrynus giganteus.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## drapion (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a couple of these and I love them!!!I think they should be easier to get and every 1 should have them.they make great pets


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well Heterophrynus Giganteus are also pretty nice looking amblypygids, i really wish more people were working with them, me as one, hehe!!!! Hey guys, did you see those mexican amblypygids on whatsthatbug.com?!?! Those things look CRAZY!!!! Does anyone know theyr latin name?!?!

 phil.


----------



## tyrel (Jul 7, 2006)

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, did you see those mexican amblypygids on whatsthatbug.com?!?! Those things look CRAZY!!!! Does anyone know theyr latin name?!?!


I dont know the latin names, But I want them anyway! The are the most amazing arachnids I have ever seen! It's really to bad that whipscorpions are not widespread in the hobby.


----------

